# Laminate Flooring around a brick fire place



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2006)

Looking for any ideas on how to secure a floating laminte floor around a brick fire place


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 19, 2006)

Narrow furring strips around the fireplace place bricks..
Wide trim fastened through the strips onto the floor.

OR

Drill 1/4" holes in the joints of the brick below the top level of the trim.
Drive dowels into the holes, then fasten moulding to the brick by driving nails into the dowels. Put Liquid nails on the dowels before you drive them in for extra insurance.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 19, 2006)

Very clever tom, I personally think a nice boarder around a fireplace really enhances the look however there is another way to do this that I would like to mention. You can get u- channel and transition material that clicks into these u- channels. The channel attaches to the floor with nails or small screws and the transition board just pushes down into the channel. The transition you would be looking for has a dado on one side which fits over the Laminate and the other side has a finished edge that just buts against the brick. Just thought I'd mention it since I have done this twice before and looks just fine but not as good as a nice boarder board in my opinion.


----------



## jacobvats (Nov 9, 2009)

I am not a flooring expert but most that I have seen or read about "floating" floors states that it needs a space (usually at least 3/8") between solid walls. This is usually covered by a molding (either 1/4 round or baseboard) so the floor can expand and contract without bowing. Watch this post for the expert answers.


----------



## anie973 (Dec 1, 2009)

Laminate flooring is a "floating" floor that needs a quarter inch of space where the flooring meets walls and other surfaces such as doorways and fireplaces, and it's important that you use the right trim and technique to finish the edge if you want to achieve a professional look to your project.


----------

